# am i a dipshit?



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

vote honestly guys...someone called me a dipshit today, just seeing if im as much of a dipshit online as i am in real life...

BTW, feel free keep your choice secret, im more interested in the poll, but it'd be interesting to know who thinks im a dipshit...i think i've got a pretty good idea already anyway...

also, dont base this on a single one thing...like, JUST because i lean left and you lean right, dont call me a dipshit based SOLELY on that...collectively, through all the posts of mine you've read, do you honestly believe that im a dipshit.

w00t, this will be interesting.


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

id say no on this one. believe me your not even close compared to others out there.....


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

whoops, I meant to vote no, but oh well








the only problem i've had with you is about the mustang, but thats a matter of opinion. you love fireworks, and thats a good thing


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)




----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

Fido The Great said:


>


^^^







.....


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Ahh hell yeah you are-but it takes all kinds to make the world go around!!!!


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i voted no. there are far worse than you on the forum


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

I voted no as of now, but the making of this thread brought you dangerously close to a yes







.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

No.

I've been called worse. 'Even have a tiny flip pad with afew dates of death threats. (both online and offline)


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I love these threads


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

lol man i just voted yes to mess with your head


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

I really dont know you so i said NO.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Z♠NGT♥KER said:


>


^^^







.....
[/quote]

it means "gay"


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


>


^^^







.....
[/quote]

it means "gay"
[/quote]
yes i no think.....


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2006)

I voted NO.

You started one of the funniest threads ever on P-Fury:
R1dermon's Picture Thread


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

View attachment 112336


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Bush is a liar though. I'm sure all of us have been called much worse.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Genin said:


> I voted no as of now, but the making of this thread brought you dangerously close to a yes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

I voted no because I watched that show "country fried home videos" this weekend and this guy decided he would play with a large snapping turtle and see how hard it bite.. With his hand as the test subject.. That's a dipshit..


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> I voted NO.
> 
> You started one of the funniest threads ever on P-Fury:
> R1dermon's Picture Thread


Good point!


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

no just an attention whore







, well according to my poll apperientlly i'm a post whore :rasp:


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

weve had it out but i think your a decent dude, my vote is no


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Yeah but not in a bad way.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

Fresh2salt said:


> I really dont know you so i said NO.


FOR THAT SAME REASON I SAID YES


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Ummm, is this a trick question?


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

yes, you are a bigger dipshit than any other dipshit that has ever existed before.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

acestro said:


> I voted NO.
> 
> You started one of the funniest threads ever on P-Fury:
> R1dermon's Picture Thread


Good point!
[/quote]

he started it but it was my paint shopping and other photo edits that really made that sh*t the classic that it is


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

whats with the "do you like me" threads? who the hell cares what people on the net think of you---


----------



## PiranhaCrazy (Jun 23, 2006)

TheGame said:


> whats with the "do you like me" threads? who the hell cares what people on the net think of you---


we know you don't by how rude and annoying you are.


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

well thats good^ i just am not seeing the point of making a thread over it?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

TheGame said:


> well thats good^ i just am not seeing the point of making a thread over it?


Have you voted today?

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=126190


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

If you take what most of us involved with this thread say to heart, yes.

Otherwise, I don't think so--but, as said before, this thread makes you perilously close.

We're all dipshits with something, so being in that camaraderie isn't really something to be ashamed of!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

you are a dipshit for posting this thread.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

ok, first of all, thank you xenon...

second of all, the REAL reason i posted this thread is BECAUSE of all the attention whore threads lately. i just wanted my fill, plus, i wanted to see the funny ass responses people come up with to warrant calling me a dipshit. hahaha. plus, i was still a bit hungover when i posted it...but oh well...seriously guys, i just wanted to be emo for a day...dont hate on me...


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

so then wouldnt the answer be..... YES!


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

dman i voted no, but alot of peeps said yes...from what i see u dont start too much trouble and when u do its usually just opiniated stuff, and whats a forum w/o arguments


----------



## SidewalkStalker (Oct 26, 2005)

judging by this topic, yea....


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

I like you man


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

i dont think you are a dipshit man, i dont think many people here are.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

can I vote nachos?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

you get a yes vote from me for making a poll like this :rasp:


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

likewise to you for BUMPING a thread like this...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

r1dermon said:


> likewise to you for BUMPING a thread like this...:rasp:










well i'll give you an extra vote then for voting me as a dipshit


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

To be honest I always thought of you as just a douche :nod:

Lol I'm just playing fucknuts, Hell I like you, you can come over to my house and f*ck my sister!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> To be honest I always thought of you as just a douche :nod:
> 
> Lol I'm just playing fucknuts, Hell I like you, you can come over to my house and f*ck my sister!


You bastard!!!!!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

why?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> To be honest I always thought of you as just a douche :nod:
> 
> Lol I'm just playing fucknuts, Hell I like you, you can come over to my house and f*ck my sister!


oh man....good one....private joker.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

So what happens if you're voted a dipshit by majority?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

He dies.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

he has to post a picture of himself wearing an "I love George Bush" shirt


----------



## altimaser (Jul 10, 2006)

I don't know you so I will go with no


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

Are you a dipshit? Well, let's see...


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

ask no questions I will tell no lies...









Jokes man....no problem with you except asking in the first place...

It's like Silence asking "AM I CRAZY AND DO I LOVE CAKE?"


----------

